# Spending Habits



## SonRisa (Jan 25, 2006)

There was just a post in the LJ MAC community and it got me thinking. . .

I've added up the retail value of most of my makeup before, but thinking about it, I spent at least $4133.97 on MAC last year alone. ($1500 of that is worth $3750 because of my discount) but goddamn. I spent $2333.97 on Ebay and the LJ MAC community alone from 1/1/05 to 1/1/06. AND I just bought the 182 brush, Tan, Golden Lemon, Chocolate Brown, Blue Brown, Kitchmas, Melon and Vanilla pigments, Tahitian Sand BP, Tender Glow Studio Lights, both quads and Summer Lily cremeblush. . . on top of this haul I did 3 weeks ago:







That's A LOT of fucking makeup. 

Working for MAC is nothing more than an enabler I swear. But I'm getting better . . . or maybe I'm just getting better because I have almost everything I could possibly want. Oh well, at least I'm not broke or in debt. But I still have think about what else I could have used that money for.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 25, 2006)

I hear ya. I've spent over $2000 in a years time! I don't even want to think about what that money could've been used for!

By the way missy, we're missing your gorgeous FOTD's


----------



## Shawna (Jan 25, 2006)

We  just got a puppy and I had to promise to cut back on all my makeup purchases.  It's a good thing she's stinking cute because I'm already having withdrawl symptoms


----------



## user4 (Jan 25, 2006)

risa... ur nuts... but i know if i had the discount i would do exactly the same!!! i swear, we MAC addicts should get a tax break on this stuff!!! it's like food!!!


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_We  just got a puppy and I had to promise to cut back on all my makeup purchases.  It's a good thing she's stinking cute because I'm already having withdrawl symptoms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwwww! I wanna see pictures. I love puppies


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_risa... ur nuts... but i know if i had the discount i would do exactly the same!!! i swear, we MAC addicts should get a tax break on this stuff!!! it's like food!!!_

 
lmfao I know, I know, it's a sickness. I'm actually going to look into getting a tax break this year because it *is* my job and I am the crazy type that saves all my receipts (for makeup at least)


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I hear ya. I've spent over $2000 in a years time! I don't even want to think about what that money could've been used for!

By the way missy, we're missing your gorgeous FOTD's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just posted some!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 25, 2006)

I love that it is a tax write off for me.. or I would cry. LOL


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_lmfao I know, I know, it's a sickness. I'm actually going to look into getting a tax break this year because it *is* my job and I am the crazy type that saves all my receipts (for makeup at least)_

 
see, you have the "excuse" of working with make up...i still can't justify why i'm spending, but at least it keeps me happy
i'm glad to see you're back


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm always spending too much on one thing or another. I wish that I either (a) had unlimited amounts of money to spend or (b) didn't enjoy spending what I do have as much as I do. C'est la vie; we all have our vices. I try to look at myself as a whole person and forgive myself for my weaknesses. Yes, I spend too much, BUT I'm a hard worker and I'm in a great graduate program. I don't clean my room often enough, BUT I'm a great cook and I share with others. That helps. Also, if I'm really upset about a certain behavior - I figure out if I care enough to change it. If it's a huge problem (like being lazy about seeing a dermatologist about a mole that I think might be cancerous) I design a plan for myself to fix the problem (i.e. order an item online but don't get to open the box until I've actually seen the dermatologist -and btw, the mole was benign).


----------



## Shawna (Jan 25, 2006)

I justify my makeup habit because it is the only thing I am slightly artistic at.  I can't do anything else crafty or artsy, but I can put on makeup and know what colours go together.  It's my way of artistically expressing myself.  Yeah, that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As for pup pics, there are some in say cheese.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 25, 2006)

I've just worked out that I've spent £2.700 in the past year and that's with my 25% discount.
I don't even want to think what else I could have bought with that money.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 25, 2006)

In 2005: 3 260$ CDN (With my discount)

In others words: 3940$ CDN if I didn't had the chance to have a pro card


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jan 25, 2006)

I thought I was bad! i just started wearing make up in the fall of 2004 and I don't know even want to  know much I've spent so far! However,  a couple of months ago, I had to take a good long look  at how much I was spending and think about if I really want  or need certain products, not just buy them because they are LE.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Oh well, at least I'm not broke or in debt. But I still have think about what else I could have used that money for._

 
That's exactly how I feel. It takes me so long to get around to buying other things. My collection isn't huge, but I'm getting to a point where I have more variety than necessary. Finally, a new flat iron!


----------



## a_parting_gift (Jan 25, 2006)

.....


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 25, 2006)

I've spent over 4000 on mac since May/June.  It may sound like a lot, but before this I had no makeup.  Now i'm obsessed.


----------



## Isis (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Working for MAC is nothing more than an enabler I swear._

 
OMG all my jobs have been like that in one way or another supporting & feeding my bad habbits!!
And I feel like I've gone from bad, just working in a regular mall, to worse! I'm at Saks now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I've got all kinds of goodies at my disposal (clothes, bags, shoes, all the cosmetics & fragrance counters), + I've also got the MAC PPID card to top it all off.
Fortunatelly I do have some restraint. Being around all of that everyday has kind of numbed me but man there are some things which which are just screaming BUY ME!!! (That Sue Wong dress is calling my name...) It also helps that my Saks does not have a Dior Boutique. Then it would be all over


----------



## Brianne (Jan 25, 2006)

I used to spend close to $200/month for awhile, which doesn't seem like a lot to many of you, but it was a bit much for me.

I am really trying to cut back, I just moved so I can't "haul" like I used to.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow.  Just thinking about it boggles the mind....looking back I probably spent about $3500 or more on makeup last year.  I'm sure at least $3K was on MAC.  I'm not an MA or anything, I think it's because I have little or no self-control when it comes to makeup...


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jan 26, 2006)

Some of these amounts are like down payments on real estate lol.

I'm definitely more in control this year and going in with PLAN of how much I am going to spend (and keeping it a small amount).


----------



## user3 (Jan 26, 2006)

That's a hell of a lot of makeup!

but my dear you are in good company! I started adding up my total and yeah I got to about $4K and stopped. I still had plenty more to go. I started making me sick!
Good thing I consider it a hobby too!


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Jan 26, 2006)

omg I don't even want to know how much I've spent in the last year!  One night my boyfriend asked me why I buy so much makeup.  I told him Because it's a beautiful hobby =)  Besides, it's better than me spending that money on stupid crap like smoking or drinking.


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 26, 2006)

girl no one has anything on you girl!you have everything!!!!!!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 26, 2006)

I spent roughly 3000 Euros last year ... But I hope I'll be able to cut down this year because last year I got lots and lots from the permanent collection as I just started collecting MAC and also had to get the essentials, e.g. brushes. Now, I have almost everything I want (from the permanent line, of course) ... But I fear I won't be able to resist the new collections, and I don't even have the excuse of being a professional ;-)


----------



## Peaches (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't spend nearly as much as you ladies, but I'm on a makeup up buying ban until March.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 26, 2006)

I was totally inspired to change my spending habits when I realised that I could have pretty much bought a professional musical instrument that costs 2400 USD (not including freight and other things to my country). It's ok for some of you because you are MAs so it's really part of your livelihood but I have NO excuse like that. Bad, bad moi.

To think, if I had an instrument, I could be making money playing at concerts. But instead I just have painted lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can you guess who's got their priorities out of whack???


----------



## litlaur (Jan 26, 2006)

So I've gotten good news recently - my boyfriend got a good raise and he's getting a $3200 settlement check soon. He was doing fine supporting us both (I'm in school and can only work 8hrs/week) before, so most of this is extra money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's awful, but the first thing I thought of (ok, second after going to Miami for Ultra) was that I'll be able to buy MAC _and_ the other things I couldn't afford before! And when I get a better job...oh my.


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 26, 2006)

i have spent so much on mac (over $2,000 collection), but im addicted and everytime a new collection comes out, im like "buy ,buy, buy!!", but anyway - i look at it like this- even though it's alot of money- it's better than wasting it on something stupid or on drugs or alcohol and i have something beautiful to show for it and i look and feel good and im happy!


----------



## blase73 (Jan 26, 2006)

Well what if you spend a ton on makeup *and* spend a lot out drinking??  Ha ha....


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 26, 2006)

*$ spent on cosmetics*

I’m not going to try to estimate, because I’ll kill myself tonight. In the last 1 1/2 years I spent more on makeup than I have spent in total in my whole life. I also got backups of too many items, which I came to regret last September. Why? I never run out of anything except moisturizers and foundation, the only reason I throw out the face powders is because they may look a little greasy or the compact is in bad shape.

I was buying things because they were Limited Edition or the packaging appealed to me (not all MAC). I promised myself to only buy what I not only LOVE, but what I will actually USE. I have always had that rule when it came to clothes and shoe shopping, but broke my rule in this area. I have been pretty good since just before the Holidays. I loved everything from the Holiday Collection, but I was good; all 7 items I purchased, I LOVE! I liked about 5 things in the Lingerie Collection, I only purchased the two e/s that I knew I would use. I liked quite a few things from the C.D. Icon collection but only purchased 5. 

I hope I’m fixed now.


----------



## Modil (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't even want to think about my expenses with makeup alone.

eversince I've registered at MUA -  I knew it was over.


----------



## lizsybarite (Jan 28, 2006)

Your collection =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have only been buying MAC since Spring '04, but in the last year alone have quadrupled my makeup collection, easy. I shudder to think what I've spent, even though I did lots of swapping and LJ buys and so on - a few unnecessary purchases sure but overall I use what I buy. Y'know, eventually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't buy full size pigments or backups of anything (I tell myself even if I love it now, I'll get bored eventually & they'll release something else - so far, so good). 

Still, no matter how selective I try to be, I have spent a LOT. Maybe one day I'll try adding it up. Then I will cry.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I justify my makeup habit because it is the only thing I am slightly artistic at.  I can't do anything else crafty or artsy, but I can put on makeup and know what colours go together.  It's my way of artistically expressing myself.  Yeah, that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As for pup pics, there are some in say cheese._

 

Oh that is too funny - you gave me my newest excuse to buy makeup - its my ONLY artistic outlet and I'm halfway good at it.  I do spend too much, I really need to cut back or stop.  I keep thinking if I leave specktra I'll quit spending so much money on mac.  I love specktra and mac though.  I have spent around $200 a month on mac since last year- which makes my collection about $2000.  I did break my ebay habit and buying online.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 
_I don't spend nearly as much as you ladies, but I'm on a makeup up buying ban until March. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really need to join you... we need a support group.. to talk about using existing products and quit lusting after the newest collections.  Diana was my first big haul... then D'Bohemia...  Belle Azure....Rebel Rock...Naturally Eccentric...what a year in mac I've had...

My first step, I wore my diana quad today and its almost a year old now.   I'm proud of myself I'll tuck my older makeup (you know anything over two months old) and stick it in my makeup drawers.  My goal is to use more of my collection and cut my makeup spending in half. I'm working on weaning.


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, I'll save a LOT of money now that Staff can't use their discount on LE items.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Well, I'll save a LOT of money now that Staff can't use their discount on LE items._

 
WHAT?? That's horrible... why?


----------



## lilxgem (Jan 29, 2006)

I've spent I think about $700 this month, and this is my first month on MAC. =p


----------



## Jude (Jan 29, 2006)

I have avoided this thread because it would face me to take a long hard look at my spending habits.   For about a year and a half.. I have purchased pretty much every collection in it's entirety with few exceptions.  Then there are the backups and the gifts for my cousin Lynnie.  I also have to support my obsession with MAC and Stila brushes.  Oh, I also have a thing with Stila and Shu so yeah, I have to get a ton of stuff from then.  

I have a collectors personality and a very 'want it now' way of looking at things.  I find  myself lately approaching this whole makeup thing as a collection in every sense of the word by searching out certain items that I missed out on.

I actually spoke to my insurance agent last week to find out if my collection could be insured because in case of disaster, thousands of dollars worth of stuff would be lost forever.  However, like any good collection, the monetary value doesnt even come close to the sentimental value of these things.  Could you imagine having to start from scratch and refinding parrot and guacamole?  How would I even find all the MSFs?  It's nearly impossible!

I may need to invest in a fireproof safe for some of this stuff...


----------



## michy_mimi (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG...I need to get out now, before it is too late.....I have spent a ton in just a few weeks and according to you all it doesn't get any better with time...we should start a support group thread...I mean really...


----------



## artemisa (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Well, I'll save a LOT of money now that Staff can't use their discount on LE items._

 
Did I read well?? No more discounts on LE items???
So is this for the PPID card users too??


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artemisa* 
_Did I read well?? No more discounts on LE items???
So is this for the PPID card users too??_

 
My counter is retarded. Nevermind. They posted a HUGE memo telling us we can't get discount on LE stuff anymore. But yesterday our stock guy was working at the PRO store and I had him ask the manager if I could use my discount on culturebloom on Thursday at the preview night and he said yes. It's only special packaging. So that means that during the summer if they do the whole bronzey/gold packaging, staff and MAC PRO members won't get discount on that . . .


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Feb 1, 2006)

i totally understand...its ridiculous...i reached my 2000 limit in 2 months!!!  and thats with the employee discount...my credit cards are upset but i was happy =)


----------



## lindseylouike (Feb 4, 2006)

It doesn't help that MAC makes so many LE products--you feel like you have to get everything or you'll be sorry you didn't later... plus you know that you can always sell or swap it.

I used to work at an outdoors store, and I ended up with like ten technical jackets; one for every condition or sport you could possibly do outside. Thank God I don't work for MAC (or any other m/u company for that matter). Though, after I graduate in May and hopefully get a real 9-5 job, I might see if I can get a part time job...


----------



## hlj519 (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't want to even add up everything!


----------



## ette (Feb 6, 2006)

Shit in the last month I've spent $509.06 on makeup.....geeze this is it I'm DONE on everything permanent all I need is Benefit High Beam, the MAC 187 brush, and except for limited edition lines, I'm DONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNE. I need to start saving for a car, and start writing my book and stop spending so much time at the damn mall.


----------



## lnllms (Jun 11, 2008)

do you toss stuff out when it 'expires'? I mean, according to the guidelines?


----------



## lnllms (Jun 11, 2008)

True! Better than drugs!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 13, 2008)

I used to be really bad. I used to spen $100 a week. there were a couple weeks I didn't buy anything, but I spent about $4000 that year. (and ended up selling most of it to pay off credit cards.)


----------



## KikiB (Jun 13, 2008)

For me, I'm not old enough to drink and not that it would interest me anyways, but 2 cocktails is an eyeshadow or lipstick. Also I don't smoke or do any of that-makeup is my indulgence. Like previously said, makeup is a creative outlet, it is my only creative outlet, so I justify it that way. Also potentially down the road I might want to go into makeup art so that's the other justification.

That being said, I am trying to tone my spending down because I want to save up to move out of the house, I would like to get more jeans and sunglasses, and just have money in case something were to happen.


----------



## jin1022000 (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW you ppl.... I only spent $250 on MAC last year (cuz I was in love w/ NARS)... But since now I'm back to MAC~ I dunno about this year =.=


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 22, 2008)

I really dont spend that much actually, if you girls think of it in the long run.

Ok yes over the past 3 years i splurged on mac brushes, which cost $600, but im hoping to have them for 10 years or longer, but many mac MA's have told me they are supposed to last a lifetime.

I spend maybe $100 a month, on the new collections, but but i honestly have my make up for years and i use them everyday and i dont run out, so after doing the math it comes out to pennies per day after so many years.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 22, 2008)

Pigments are my killer. I have spent a lot of money on them and even more on the rares - it could be worse though...lol...though I actually use my pigments as well so I get use from them I can justify the purchase, I think...?? LOLOL!!


----------



## Babycakes (Jun 22, 2008)

ugh...omgsh dont even get me started! I would have a mental breakdown if I had to count and recognize that I have a problem,a _big problem._My bf luckily is supportive & throws me a bone once in awhile,heh.M.A.C is good though,it doesn't lose value..it gains it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its worth every penny.. (what I tell myself anyway!)


----------



## bebs (Jun 22, 2008)

.. well my total of just items from mac, including most everything.. cases.. bags and my traincase, and brushes.. a few things I'm sure I forgot.. my lipliners and glitters 

it comes out to be close to 8K with random add ons such as those things I forgot and some creative rounding, I've been collecting for the past at least 4 years and the bulk of my collection is my pigments 

my adding does include the products that are not out.. that I am going to be picking up here within the year as well. as some things were bought at cco's and others before the price increases .. so its all with current prices.. so things are a little bit off in those terms as well

however the scary part of this.. is the fact that this is just my mac and no other brands


----------



## genica (Jun 23, 2008)

Compared to specktra members I probably don't have that much, but to the "average" person I would have a lot.  I don't even want to try to add it up, it would make me sad lol.  I haven't been buying as much as usual though because high gas prices are seriously cutting into my spending cash.


----------



## ladyiej (Jun 24, 2008)

i know how that goes i started in aug of 07 and have spent $3000 i got my pro card 2 mo ago and went crazy $600 in 1 week


----------



## Elizab33th (Aug 24, 2008)

Alright I just did the math, and since I've only been collecting for a little bit I've spent about...$330..not including taxes...phew..


----------



## JediFarfy (Aug 24, 2008)

Since they opened the new MAC store closer to me in the last month, I've spent $300+. Luckily I'd paid my credit cards for the month early and there's another paycheck for bills so I'm ok.

*JUST SAY NO TO CREDIT CARDS!* I'd post what I still owe on them, but I'm too embarassed. Lots of MAC, lots of other crap. Everything I buy is with real money, which makes me more annoyed that I could have put that on a credit card. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JF


----------



## Rouaa (Aug 25, 2008)

Hm... I have been spending a bit too much now... About 550 dollars in 3 months!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, my passion took off again earlier this year. So I could probably say that by the half of 2008, I spent a cool 1500-2000 :/

I just spent 100 on Friday, plus about 60 on other brands. I spend like that almost every 2 to 3 weeks.

I act like a cat to a can opener when I hear a truck outside [I purchase online a lot].

I've got it bad


----------

